# Photographing the Banal



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## gsgary

Look at William Eggleston to see how banal should be done


----------



## sleist

gsgary said:


> Look at William Eggleston to see how banal should be done



Or Stephen Shore, Robert Adams, Alec Soth, Lewis Baltz ...

I love the genre.  I think it's harder than street to get right.
Show your own.  I would love to see some other folk's efforts.


----------



## gsgary

It is the hardest thing I have ever tried to shoot


----------



## gsgary

sleist said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at William Eggleston to see how banal should be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Stephen Shore, Robert Adams, Alec Soth, Lewis Baltz ...
> 
> I love the genre.  I think it's harder than street to get right.
> Show your own.  I would love to see some other folk's efforts.
Click to expand...

I don't think I shoot it but I appreciate it, I will have a look through my shots


----------



## sleist

gsgary said:


> It is the hardest thing I have ever tried to shoot



Without question.


----------



## MichaelHenson

I love these! I've not heard of this genre before...and Google isn't overly helpful. I guess it's something like porn? Meaning, "you'll know it when you see it?"


----------



## sleist

MichaelHenson said:


> I love these! I've not heard of this genre before...and Google isn't overly helpful. I guess it's something like porn? Meaning, "you'll know it when you see it?"



Here's a link to the BBC Eggleston Documentary;

Link


----------



## MichaelHenson

sleist said:


> MichaelHenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love these! I've not heard of this genre before...and Google isn't overly helpful. I guess it's something like porn? Meaning, "you'll know it when you see it?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the BBC Eggleston Documentary;
> 
> Link
Click to expand...

Thanks! I've gotta carve out some time to watch that...


----------



## gsgary

Shot 1 is my favourite because i can't see any relationship between the 2 subjects
Some of my crappy ones all on film


----------



## photoguy99

These are all essentially the same photograph. Which might be the point?

Certainly hammering on the same thing over and over makes it clear that this is a conscious idea, not a mistake.


----------



## limr

It&#x27;s all crazy by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## MichaelHenson

photoguy99 said:


> These are all essentially the same photograph.



How are these the "essentially the same photograph?" They all look different and are interesting, technically well executed, etc...Just wondering what you are seeing that looks all the same to you?


----------



## limr

Train station crop by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## MichaelHenson

Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## limr

Cars kill and door by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## photoguy99

They all have a single primary form placed at the same location in the frame, sometimes horizontally flipped, and a secondary form placed at the same level in the frame but placed in one place or another horizontally, all on a background that is either blank or ignorable.

Some are more alike than others.

It would probably be more accurate to say that there is a very strong graphical theme connecting the images. That's kind of sleist's deal, so it's not a surprise.


----------



## limr

It seemed to be a popular sentiment in this town:




Cars kill and bike by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

One more for tonight:




Helmets by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## MichaelHenson

photoguy99 said:


> They all have a single primary form placed at the same location in the frame, sometimes horizontally flipped, and a secondary form placed at the same level in the frame but placed in one place or another horizontally, all on a background that is either blank or ignorable.
> 
> Some are more alike than others.
> 
> It would probably be more accurate to say that there is a very strong graphical theme connecting the images. That's kind of sleist's deal, so it's not a surprise.


Gotcha! Makes sense now.  Thanks for explaining it to me!


----------



## MichaelHenson

Not sure if this qualifies but seems like it might...took this one this afternoon...


----------



## BillM

Not sure this qualifies but ...


----------



## bribrius

I just see lots of abstracts. some pretty good ones. I don't really get the them part. But that is okay I am over it. some nice photos there guys.


----------



## KenC

I never thought of this as a single genre, although I shoot a lot of chairs, doors, walls, etc. that seem to be examples of it.  Funny about Eggleston - although he photographed some subject matter that interests me I never could warm up to his work.  It almost seemed as though part of his point was that he was making the images look like snapshots and that made them art (and please let's not try to define and separate these again), but I guess I missed the joke.

In any event, I'll post some that seem to be along the lines of others posted here.


----------



## KenC




----------



## KenC




----------



## limr

Okay, I lied.




Day 353 - Mixer by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Tire by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

Banal is my middle name ...

Old Banal:

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5


----------



## KenC




----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> I never thought of this as a single genre, although I shoot a lot of chairs, doors, walls, etc. that seem to be examples of it.  Funny about Eggleston - although he photographed some subject matter that interests me I never could warm up to his work.  It almost seemed as though part of his point was that he was making the images look like snapshots and that made them art (and please let's not try to define and separate these again), but I guess I missed the joke.
> 
> In any event, I'll post some that seem to be along the lines of others posted here.


watching the video now. so far it seems taking a photo of anything. sorta like abstracts but with lower standards. so somewhat thought out snapshots. some of the stuff in this thread is better than some of the stuff I am seeing he took in this video.  Looks like the guy has some good work, but also quite a bit that is pretty much just a snap shot.


----------



## gsgary

MichaelHenson said:


> Not sure if this qualifies but seems like it might...took this one this afternoon...


It really makes you think about what is on the other side of the door


----------



## gsgary

Gary A. said:


> Banal is my middle name ...
> 
> Old Banal:
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5


Shots 3 and 4 are fab


----------



## MichaelHenson

gsgary said:


> MichaelHenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this qualifies but seems like it might...took this one this afternoon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really makes you think about what is on the other side of the door
Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## sleist

KenC said:


> I never thought of this as a single genre, although I shoot a lot of chairs, doors, walls, etc. that seem to be examples of it.  Funny about Eggleston - although he photographed some subject matter that interests me I never could warm up to his work.  It almost seemed as though part of his point was that he was making the images look like snapshots and that made them art (and please let's not try to define and separate these again), but I guess I missed the joke.
> 
> In any event, I'll post some that seem to be along the lines of others posted here.



I find that even for my favorite photographers of this style, there are as many shots that fail to resonate with me as there are that floor me.
Your snapshot comment is actually spot on in a way.  Many of these that I like the most seem to be the elevation of the snapshot to an art form circa 1970's suburban america.


----------



## sleist

gsgary said:


> Shot 1 is my favourite because i can't see any relationship between the 2 subjects
> Some of my crappy ones all on film



I love this one.


----------



## gsgary

sleist said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot 1 is my favourite because i can't see any relationship between the 2 subjects
> Some of my crappy ones all on film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one.
Click to expand...

Cheers that was shot on Agfa precisa slide film (fuji)


----------



## deeky

Yeah, I do banal.  At least I think it would qualify as banal.

1.



IMG_6143a by breckmiller, on Flickr

2.



IMG_2392a by breckmiller, on Flickr

3.



IMG_6344a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## limr

Day 330 - Coyote by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 311 - Oil cans by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## BillM




----------



## limr

Day 302 - Concrete wall by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## KenC

limr said:


> Day 302 - Concrete wall by limrodrigues, on Flickr



Great framing - just enough of everything


----------



## limr

Thanks


----------



## gsgary

Few more












spot the penis and face


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## MichaelHenson

Got this one a couple days ago...Cracked me up 'cause the one cart looks like it's preparing to charge the others hiding in the corner...


----------



## bentcountershaft

003b3 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

Great thread and great work!  I never thought of it as banal, more as "shooting what's around you every day" but I think these may qualify as banal lol




IMG_9225bw-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr







IMG_4110bw-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr







IMG_3140-1-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr








IMG_2151 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr







IMG_1989 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## MichaelHenson

PixelRabbit said:


> Great thread and great work!  I never thought of it as banal, more as "shooting what's around you every day" but I think these may qualify as banal lol
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2151 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1989 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr




I think you pretty much nailed the definition...Just taking photos of everyday things. From what I've seen/read, some turn out exciting and interesting and some miss the mark...and it's pretty subjective...

These two are my favorite! Love 'em!


----------



## MartinCrabtree

....................


................​


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks MichaelHenson!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

Interesting.  It has some oblique lines, a couple of shapes (circles, rectangles, sort of a trapezoid) and some good tonal contrast.  I think it might be stronger with less of the paneling in the shot on the top and left - it seems to me to just dilute the other elements.


----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> Interesting.  It has some oblique lines, a couple of shapes (circles, rectangles, sort of a trapezoid) and some good tonal contrast.  I think it might be stronger with less of the paneling in the shot on the top and left - it seems to me to just dilute the other elements.


thanks. you forgot the v formation and the cylinder sticking up in the middle but I didn't do much for processing here so it needs work. Agree on the siding I think. First I liked it as the pattern changed from the unalignment but it probably is too much. I kind of wish the trash barrels weren't there.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

.............


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_1363a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

This is definitely banal and I have no clue why I like it but I do  




IMG_5248-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof

sleist said:


>


The second one, leading to the fence, is the sort of photo I keep in my "HA!" folder, reserved for life's ironies. The last one, "I love you + please keep out" would also go there, but the image, as distinct from the content, is also very nice. I'd like to see more.


----------



## Philmar




----------



## pgriz

PixelRabbit said:


> This is definitely banal and I have no clue why I like it but I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5248-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr



Judi, that is beautiful.  It's balance.


----------



## Didereaux

Probaly said in some earlier post, and just as probably better said:  But worth repeating nonetheless.  There are no banal objects, subjects, or themes in photography or art...there are an infinite number of banal ways to illustrate them.

edit;  I liked that so much I put it in my signature line.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Paul, you are probably right! That's what it is, we were at the gas station and I was playing while I waited, I was shooting the snow fence as we drove and loved the lines.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## W.Y.Photo

Eggleston's one of my favorites


----------



## W.Y.Photo




----------



## pgriz

I'll add a couple:



 

And one in a different area:


----------



## Philmar

The National Gallery of Art - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Leica_Farbe_11-10-06_27_cropcrop by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## W.Y.Photo

Philmar said:


> The National Gallery of Art - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr



This is amazing, Not because the art is great, not even because of the fact that it is such a cool scene, but because the couch catches my attention more than the art on the walls. 

You took a picture of one of the most interesting objects in the world and juxtaposed it against one of the most boring and somehow made the boring object seem more important than the brilliant piece of art on the wall. Kuddos to you good sir.


----------



## limr

Is a fence banal enough?



Wire by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Philmar

Street food: Bakso or baso warung - Jakarta, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Toronto Gay Pride 2009 by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Philmar

Exit with Exif - Eaton Centre, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of a colourful colonial building in Chinatown - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Lock on shuttered store front - Udaipur, Rajasthan India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Okay, here's some banality!


----------



## pixmedic

OH...
Dang. 
Wow, I had this thread pegged wrong. I clicked on it thinking the "b" was a typo.


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## Philmar

pixmedic said:


> OH...
> Dang.
> Wow, I had this thread pegged wrong. I clicked on it thinking the "b" was a typo.



Then this one's for you ...both anal and banal




skidmarked camel butt of Bikaner Camel Farm by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Staircase - Osgoode Hall Law School by Phil Marion, on Flickr




faded advert on Dundas West warehouse by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colourful fashion in Arab Town, Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Concrete parking garage spiral - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




chilled buns - winter wear on Toronto's Yonge Street by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Trash abstract - compressed produce cardboard boxes in Chinatown by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Store front - Sapa, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Philmar said:


> Store front - Sapa, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Trippy!


----------



## Philmar

^^Thanks Waday!

Something less trippy:



Hand fans  for sale - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rAWXjS]
	

Abstract: Copper pipes for sale - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Philmar

Detail of CNE Midway game by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rubber wellies of Cabbagetown, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dupont Avenue warehouse - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colourful Tissirgaz gas cannisters - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## minicoop1985

Levels II by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## smithdan

...and so ends the shortest day of the year..


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## waday

One left by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Cortian

Still trying to "get it," and a prior explanation making little sense, to me, I typed "banal photography" into DuckDuckGo, and got this: Banal Photography

*Now* it makes sense.

Some nice photos in this thread.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## espresso2x

Ther


Cortian said:


> Still trying to "get it," and a prior explanation making little sense, to me, I typed "banal photography" into DuckDuckGo, and got this: Banal Photography
> 
> *Now* it makes sense.
> 
> Some nice photos in this thread.


There was or is a flickr group called The Nowhere Museum. I will take a look to see.


----------



## Cortian

espresso2x said:


> Ther
> 
> 
> Cortian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to "get it," and a prior explanation making little sense, to me, I typed "banal photography" into DuckDuckGo, and got this: Banal Photography
> 
> *Now* it makes sense.
> 
> Some nice photos in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> There was or is a flickr group called The Nowhere Museum. I will take a look to see.
Click to expand...

*If* I understand correctly the whole point is to prompt the question, in viewers' minds: "What is the point of this photo?" "Why was it taken?"  "What does it mean?"


----------



## limr

Hmm, haven't posted here in a while.

Here's an aloe plant.




rAloe throws shade by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rBuffalo Brand by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Reading by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Good God limr, such banality!

(Who would have ever imagined that statement could be a compliment!)


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> Good God limr, such banality!



I am nothing if not banal


----------



## espresso2x

limr said:


> rBuffalo Brand by limrodrigues, on Flickr



Good light and shadow


----------



## limr

espresso2x said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rBuffalo Brand by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good light and shadow
Click to expand...


Thanks


----------



## limr

rKnot by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Cortian

What is the story behind this neglected little white car?  Is its owner ill?  Perhaps it belonged to a dear, departed relative and is awaiting resolution of the estate?  Maybe it's broken-down, its owner unable to afford the repair bill?  Given the evidence, we might surmise its owner is reluctant to drive a vehicle so ill-suited for the weather in which it finds itself.  Or maybe they simply have nowhere to go and feel the effort of cleaning it off pointless?  After all: Spring will eventually arrive and do the work for them.


----------



## Cortian

Fascinating perspective, @espresso2x.

When I see things like that car, and many of the things like some of those I've seen posted to this thread, I believe pondering them _establishes_ a kind of rapport.  Take that fence you posted.  What is its story?  Surely it had a purpose.  Does it still serve that purpose?  Is it abandoned?  Neither?  Was it meant to keep something in, or out?  Both?

In the photo I'll post following this, such questions are more easily-answered, but a host of others might be raised.

Or not...


----------



## Cortian

Pipes In The Woods


----------



## espresso2x

Cortian said:


> Fascinating perspective, @espresso2x.
> 
> When I see things like that car, and many of the things like some of those I've seen posted to this thread, I believe pondering them _establishes_ a kind of rapport.  Take that fence you posted.  What is its story?  Surely it had a purpose.  Does it still serve that purpose?  Is it abandoned?  Neither?
> 
> In the photo I'll post following this, such questions are more easily-answered, but a host of others might be raised.
> 
> Or not...



Hard to put into words, so pictures. With some pictures there's a personal connection, but it's secondary or even private. But rather than being just indulgent, the currency of the picture is relationships of shape, form, colour, proportion, distance. Something like this, i struggle to explain it.


----------



## espresso2x

It's a fence put up because the hillock within it is being affected by subsidence and it's part of medieval motte, castle mound. I like the light, the b&w tones, the rythym of the fence, the tight framing of the fence, the wintery oak tree.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Roof tiles, stacked against the corrugated wall of a farm outbuilding:


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Frozen puddle in a field:


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Some old tyres:


----------



## Fred von den Berg

An empty bottle of gin:


----------



## Fred von den Berg

A piece of blue streamer paper:


----------



## Fred von den Berg

A bench:


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Tables & chairs:


----------



## Fred von den Berg

A gate:


----------



## Cortian

Garbage Day


----------



## Fred von den Berg

A throw-away coffee cup.... thrown away


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Clothes pegs


----------



## Cortian

Banal, but interesting for its colours, shapes and shadows at the same time.  Nice, Fred.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

This theme was made for me. Most of my photos have no reason or interesting subject


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Derrel

Sawdust,new shovel,wheelbarrow,blue skies outdoors, Warehouse Four. March, 2018.




iPhone SE, f/2.2 at 1/30 second, ISO 32.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Is that an unfinished concrete floor? What is that in the lower right corner?


----------



## Derrel

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Is that an unfinished concrete floor? What is that in the lower right corner?




 
It is actually a hard-packed dirt floor. What is seen in the lower right-hand corner is the plastic wrap around the bin, and one of the plant bundle tops from the upper portion of this photo, which shows a single bin full of bundles of plant starts that have been graded and then made ready for mechanical transplanting. The sawdust keeps plants alive for a very long time.


----------



## waday

Sewer Banal by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Snow-3 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Walking Dog - 75 mm - Art 8 I I-1 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## darry85

I'm a newcomer to this thread. It's right up my alley.


----------



## texxter

darry85 said:


> I'm a newcomer to this thread. It's right up my alley.



Love this image! Taking a dull armchair and forcing us to experience its massive presence in the frame... really enjoy the "in your face" style of your photo!


----------



## texxter

waday said:


> Walking Dog - 75 mm - Art 8 I I-1 by Wade, on Flickr



Love the humour in the title! And the inclusion of the rear end of the car... and the green lawns... it works well!


----------



## darry85

Something similar to my last shot.


----------



## Nwcid

Does this count?


----------



## zulu42

Chimney


----------



## texxter

zulu42 said:


> Chimney



Beautiful photo of the banal!   Love the framing of the sky and the lonely chimney off center... the "pedestal" of the frame is great with its stack of colors.  And the mass of clouds also works better than a pure blue sky.  So simple, geometric and attractive.


----------



## zulu42

Thanks very much texxter. That was a photo that was framed up and ready to be taken, for sure.


----------



## Wizard1500

Watching the pinecones grow.




2018-04-20 09.40.54_lzn by Carl Summers, on Flickr


----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## Wizard1500

2018-04-20 09.14.15_lzn copy by Carl Summers, on Flickr


----------



## texxter

Emila, fashion for you.  Image created in Mérida, Mexico.  Took the photo because of the implicit triangle created by the trash bag, the sign and the boy's shirt


----------



## Jeff G

The Banal 01 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## markjwyatt

I end up doing  some of this, especially B&W. I look for patterns, lines, tonality, texture, etc. Here are a couple of examples.




Lamp and Plant by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr




Blocks by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## markjwyatt

coiled cord by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Minolta Maxxum 7000 - Lomography-5 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Minolta Maxxum 7000 - Lomography-9 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## zulu42

Still works


----------



## Philmar

New model army - Ginza, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Amsterdam mailbox by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

bus with eyes by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Detail of an alfombra - Semana Santa in Antigua,Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


detail - Parisian courtyard by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 35 f2d, TriX shaot @400, HC110b, Rapid fix, Epson V800

Clearwater Beach manhole covers


----------



## Philmar

candied apples - CNE by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Iron door knocker - San Gimignano, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Pull up a chair... by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1 Cell Tower


 
2 Electrical Transmission Towers and Lines


----------



## Jeff G




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Nwcid

Practicing multiple strobe and gels in my shop.....


----------



## Jeff15

Nice one.....


----------



## waday

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 166866


I like this one a lot. Makes me feel like I'm standing there watching the plane.


----------



## zulu42

waday said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166866
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one a lot. Makes me feel like I'm standing there watching the plane.
Click to expand...


Thanks Wade 
This shot was snapped to finish off a roll of film before dropping it off at the photo shop (building at right)


----------



## Philmar

Something I saw in Progreso, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Abstract of shuttered store - Progreso, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ontario Place by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lone and lonely park bench by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Winter at Woodbine Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Chairs encased in frozen Lake Ontario spray - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## markjwyatt

Metal Door by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Mothership had landed by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

a ceiling lamp


----------



## Fred von den Berg

_- coat hanger -_


----------



## Fred von den Berg

_- tic tacs -_


----------



## Philmar

Inside a puppeteer&#x27;s studio - Ouro Preto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

_- garden fork -_


----------



## Jeff G




----------



## Philmar

Life in Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

The end of civilization -  decaying Woodbine Beach jetty, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

clock

.


----------



## Philmar

tea cup &amp; monks - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Packages - Hanoi by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

1903 door


----------



## sleist




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## sleist




----------



## Philmar

Pre-dawn at the water fountain at R.C. Harris Filtration Plant - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## Fred von den Berg

_Barn Door_


----------



## Fred von den Berg

_Roadside reflector post_


----------



## johngpt

Bluejeans

(from 2008 when I thought I was supposed to create a frame for photos)


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Kayaks - Halong Bay, Vietnam by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Box - Rideau Hall, Ottawa by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

whisk

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## texxter




----------



## Philmar

Why sit when you can stand? by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

fan

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Bell


----------



## johngpt

applecorer

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

It&#x27;s a sign of the times - flooded Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

shaker 23Jul08

.


----------



## MartinCrabtree




----------



## Philmar

Pre-dawn at the water fountain at R.C. Harris Filtration Plant - Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## waday

Beachy Banality by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Expired Agfa HTC+ @50ISO AE-1 50MM f1.8 exposure lost to time.


----------



## Philmar

Beck bokeh by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

utensils_cup

.


----------



## Philmar

Hospital de la Santa Creu i Sant Pau - Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice image Phil. And that looks like a steam heat radiator in the middle of the room!


----------



## johngpt

now we're cookin'

.


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> Nice image Phil. And that looks like a steam heat radiator in the middle of the room!




...a very banal steam heater


----------



## Philmar

Seats for two - Amsterdam by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Vintage hot water heater in bathroom of Casa Amatller - Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## NGH

Is this game open to anyone?




Woodstack by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

brickweed

.


----------



## Philmar

Guage - Palacio de Aguas Corrientes in Buenos Aires by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Antique seltzer bottles for sale at the San Telmo street fair in Buenos Aires. by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Fair haired baby Jesuses at a religious artifacts store - Valencia, Spain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

[url=https://flic.kr/p/5bq2ay]
	
[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/5bq2ay]cigarette on the rocks[/URL]

.


----------



## Philmar

Uplands Golf course - Vaughan, Ontario by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Detail of roof at Chinatown&#x27;s Buddha Tooth Relic Temple - Singapore by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Old marquee sign - Chicago by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Nwcid

I feel like this is a post an image with no caption kind of image........


----------



## Philmar

16mm Bell &amp; Howell film projector (circa 1950)- Museo Penitenciario Argentino in Buenos Aires by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Uplands Golf course - Vaughan, Ontario by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr



Phil, this is about as banal as anything can get!


----------



## johngpt

blinds09Aug08web

Back when I was getting into photography I would shoot anything and everything. Luckily I've a few more years of really banal things that I had photographed before I became more selective.


----------



## Philmar

Stairs to nowhere - Ouro Preto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wired!!!! by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## waday

Banal by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Carnival midway sign detail by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

faucet_bw09Aug08web

Back in '08 when I first got my Canon 40D I was shooting anything and everything.
I think I gave myself a case of banalitosis...

.


----------



## Derrel

45mm f 2.8 Nikkor- P.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Derrel




----------



## johngpt

regulator09Aug08web

.


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Philmar

Ceramic pots - Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

spa_slatsBWv2_09Aug08web 

Back in '08 I had gotten my Canon 40D and the Canon 60mm macro lens a couple months later. I went a bit crazy shooting all kinds of stuff. I got a lot of banal...


----------



## CherylL

Electric lemonade - rough day at the beach 




Electric Lemonade by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Another icy day on the shore of Lake Ontario - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

ceiling lamp 

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

I bet @tirediron knows what this is...

Kodak Gold 400, Nikon F2, 55 f/3.5 micro pre ai.

David Bradly


----------



## Philmar

Still life #214 by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

rainweed

.


----------



## Philmar

Christmas came early - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nothing more banal than this...




toothpaste28Jun09

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Nicely seen, Zulu.


----------



## Philmar

3 trucks by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Untitled by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Gardyloo

Circles


----------



## Philmar

Better Living Centre you say..... by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Phil, I hope that better living center was vacant, can't  imagine it could be much less inviting.


----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Advertising works: Rusty staples from a heavily postered telephone pole - Queen Street East, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

Checking out a new film(Lomo400) in my Minolta Dynax 9, went to the local town park and shot anything that didn't move(much).


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Containment Sock


----------



## Philmar

Parked moped in the Kasbah of the Oudayas - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Joel Bolden

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 197883


Great mixture of colors, lines and perspective for such a banal pic.  .


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

An illuminated building on Cherry Street by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

The Box - Rideau Hall, Ottawa by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@Philmar You turn even the banal into something interesting!


----------



## Philmar

Can&#x27;t blame this one on the Khmer Rouge...Toilet in Siem Reap, Cambodia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

MGM Grand pool deck chairs - Las Vegas by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

scaffold 29Jun09 

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Beaches boardwalk autumn colours by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Little red aliens? - Jay Pritzker bandshell, Chicago by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Philmar

50 Shades of Beige by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Box by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Philmar

Brooms - Hpa&#x27;An market, Myanmar by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

boxes of chocolate stacked for sale - Amsterdam by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Awaiting gelato...Rome by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## nokk




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Ganga is the lifeline of Indian culture by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Marrakech souk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Lake Ontario wharf; Etobicoke in the background by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

After a light dusting of snow - Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (185 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

At Chureito Pagoda  - Fujiyoshida by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Canadian beach living in February by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Life&#x27;s a beach by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@zulu42  Your signature ( or quote, whichever it is ) reminded me of the first time I ever lit a natural gas fireplace insert and turned the gas on _before _I struck the match...


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

GM9A2169-2 by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Plant Play by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

public drinking water in restaurant - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Before dawn by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

7.25.20 Va Beach Run by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Electric city by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Beaches icons by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

7.25.20 Va Beach Run by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ashbridges Bay beach volleyball courts on a foggy morning by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Aldie, VA by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Cabanas by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty and the fences by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Lez325

You must be nuts photographing this


----------



## TATTRAT

Burke Lake Park Scenes by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Untitled by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

GM9A0114 by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Solitary chair mired in ice by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The tones of winter by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

GM9A9611 by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Stairs to nowhere - Ouro Preto by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## cgw

Toronto: College St.
Little Italy 
Fuji X-100T


----------



## TATTRAT

Tuning Tech FS, Crofton Maryland by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Chairs aplenty by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bibles of  St. Andrew's Church by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dress detail by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Vienna Cars & Coffee by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Scenes from a mall S22U by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

hot pop in the desert in Petra by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ceramic pots - Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

hand-me-downs to grow in to - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Beaches Jazz Festival by Phil Marion (205 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Burke Lake Test Shots by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Laundry at the Leuty by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Woodbine Beach muskoka chairs by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tobacco merchant sign by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## wobe




----------



## Joel Bolden

Excellent!


----------



## Philmar

Soap for sale - Marseilles by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

